# Rifle River State Rec Area?



## skinl19 (Feb 15, 2012)

My wife and I are planning on camping in the Rifle River State Rec area this weekend and since hunting season is open I thought I might bring along the .22 or shotgun for small game if I get the chance. I have never been to the area, is hunting decent for small game? The areal view looks like it might be a lot of marsh in sections.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

skinl19 said:


> My wife and I are planning on camping in the Rifle River State Rec area this weekend and since hunting season is open I thought I might bring along the .22 or shotgun for small game if I get the chance. I have never been to the area, is hunting decent for small game? The areal view looks like it might be a lot of marsh in sections.


Plenty of upland areas. You'll find squirrels and grouse.


----------

